# How to make blowdarts from nails- An overcomplicated tutorial



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, so I probably could have made this video in 3-4min but I felt like talking. So enjoy a 9min video learning how to glue duct tape to a nail.






(watch in HD)

Some things to note:

sanding the nail would help for grip of the CA

ideas for making the duct tape more super glue friendly?

Nail size is preference depending on bore/length/speed wanted/ect.

Hope it helps M_J


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice one. Thanks!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice job Carbon!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Carbon, I'll make some of these. Those really fly and hit hard. You don't even really need to sharpen the point on these

unless you want to be carrying a set of pliers with you to extract it out of the wood.


----------



## M_J (Dec 28, 2012)

Great video! Thanks, man :thumbsu:


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

No problem


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

Very clear and concise video. Keep up the good work.


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

I am using gorilla super glue. So far it has been 1 hr and it is still wet. Too much or wrong product?


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

I've never used gorrilla super glue. I would guess that if it isn't drying there is too much there.

try again with less, you only need a little bit. If that doesn't work get some baking soda and sprinkle some on, that will cure it faster. If that doesn't work buy some "kicker" CA glue accelerator from a craft store. It comes in a little spray can and instantly dries the super glue


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Just made some and used Gorilla Super Glue also Dr.F. I've used it on other darts and it takes a bit to dry especially

if you use liberal amounts. Give it some time though and it'll be good to go.

I'm just letting mine dry and will give them a whirl tonite when I come home from work.


----------



## drfrancov (Dec 28, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Just made some and used Gorilla Super Glue also Dr.F. I've used it on other darts and it takes a bit to dry especially
> 
> if you use liberal amounts. Give it some time though and it'll be good to go.
> 
> I'm just letting mine dry and will give them a whirl tonite when I come home from work.


Yeap, you are right! They took a little bit more than expected to dry but they fly beautifully. I am using 1 1/2 finishing nails from ACE hardware and also 2 inch nail same place. Heavy and slow but plenty of punch. Good for target practice. I have already made more than 40 cones today. My kid got sick so we have been watching movies and I have been making darts while doing that. BTW, I started using my good Duck brand duct tape first but they were kind of thick. I then used patterned (colored) duct tape which is thinner and those work better. Finally, I went to my local dollar store and bought their duct tape and I think it is perfect! Lots thinner than the good stuff but enough adhesive to bind well and since there are 2 layers it becomes thicker at the end. I might even measure the darts for comparison. But so far, I am sticking with el cheapo brand duct tape from the dollar store. Plus, it is a lot easier to cut and waste that stuff instead of my good tape!


----------



## cjb4u (Dec 10, 2012)

Very good vid


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Great video! Nail darts are awesome. Cheap and deadly.


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

sure thing! I tried a screw today with good results. I like that you can twist it out of the target easily. I'm going to try some packing tape cones tonight and possible medical tape cones too. The duct tape tends to tear at the head of the nail.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

drfrancov said:


> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> > Just made some and used Gorilla Super Glue also Dr.F. I've used it on other darts and it takes a bit to dry especially
> ...


Good to hear, glad your duct tape is working for you. Really I think the difference between the thin cheap duct tape and the thicker stuff is

how easy it is to trim to fit the barrel with the cheaper stuff. Thick is ok but you just have to be more precise in fit so it doesn't drag in the

barrel of your pipe.


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a new link to this video? The link is not working and I have not watched it yet. Judging from the responses it sounds like it was worth the watch.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

i dunno. As to the video itself, I didn't watch it either.

But I think duct-taping the cones to the nails works far better, and gorilla-glueing them works even better!


----------



## Teach (Dec 30, 2013)

squirrelslinger said:


> i dunno. As to the video itself, I didn't watch it either.
> 
> But I think duct-taping the cones to the nails works far better, and gorilla-glueing them works even better!


Thanks, I've done lots of both but as you know it is always cool to watch another persons technique. Annnd most times we learn a little something too.


----------



## squirrelslinger (Feb 2, 2014)

I do enjoy watching another person's technique.

Often it will help me improve my own process.


----------

